

Uncovering a Triceratops: Experiment searches for dinosaurs in Wyoming - npt4279
https://experiment.exposure.co/uncovering-a-triceratops

======
npt4279
This was one of the best vacations I have ever taken! I mean, who knew anyone
can just go dig up a dinosaur without any training? :)

------
dluan
Experiment cofounder here - we're hiring :)

